# Gallery software to replace swiggle?



## semi-ambivalent (Apr 10, 2016)

About four years ago I was using a very simple web gallery creating software called swiggle. Worked well for simple content like mine. It's still in the ports and it compiles but when I run it although it creates an index.html it doesn't create the thumbnails or the child index.htmls. All the needed ports are up-to-date but I re-installed using portmaster just to be sure. Suspect it's just too old.

If anyone has any experience with this software, this problem or can recommend a newer/better port I'd be happy to hear it.

Thanks much,
s-a


----------



## tobik@ (Apr 10, 2016)

Works for me. In case you haven't done this: www/swiggle requires a specific directory layout. From the README:

```
* Example usage
---------------
Start with an empty directory, for example ~/gallery. Now create one 
or more subdirectories in ~/gallery and copy your desired images into
each of the subdirectories. You might end up with a directory structure
like this one:

  ~/
   |- gallery/
       |- album1/
       |   |- IMG_001.JPG
       |   |- IMG_002.JPG
       |   |- IMG_003.JPG
       |   | ....
       |- album2/
       |   |- IMG_011.JPG
       |   |- IMG_022.JPG
       |   |- IMG_033.JPG
       |   | ....
       |- album3/
           |- IMG_111.JPG
           |- IMG_221.JPG
           |- IMG_331.JPG
           | ....

Now just run "swiggle ~/gallery" and wait until it completes. That's
all: copy over the whole ~/gallery directory to your webspace and
enjoy :-). Don't delete ~/gallery if you intend to add or change
images later: you need to re-run swiggle, and it will take less time if
it can use the already created images and thumbnails.
```


----------



## semi-ambivalent (Apr 10, 2016)

tobik said:


> Works for me. In case you haven't done this: www/swiggle requires a specific directory layout. From the README:
> 
> ```
> * Example usage
> ...


Why yes it does. It must look for a directory specifically called 'gallery'. As soo as I created one and moved my directory full of images into it swiggle worked just fine. Thanks!
s-a


----------

